# Gift idea for son starting basic training?



## jimbobbrown (23 Jun 2007)

My son starts basic training in July, although he says he has not been told when, yet, and thinks it will be sometime around July 7th.  (I have read another post that says someone is starting basic in St. Jean, same place, on July 16th, so I'm assuming that will be the date that he will leave also).

Anyone already complete basic and have any suggestions as to what would make a good practical gift for someone just starting?  Or, would it be better to wait and see if he graduates onto the next course?


----------



## Yrys (23 Jun 2007)

I'm a civy, so my sugges_t_ion m_ight_ not be the best, but lots of people around here like CP Gear stuff,  so maybe a gift certificat from there...


----------



## Trinity (23 Jun 2007)

This isn't an easy question...  IMO anyway

When I did BMQ.... way too many moons ago I was young and naive and bought
lots of useless, stupid kid that was just heavy and took up valuable space in my ruck.

It's very important for your son to get used to using the "issue kit" at first.  Then he
can substitute what we call "high speed kit" or "Gucci kit".

Getting him something for AFTER course... as a graduation gift might be a better
idea since he may have an inkling of what he wants after seeing other soldiers/staff
using something keen.

What used to be a great gift was the "Nuke Bags" (backpack).  It was a no brainer gift
and anyone would use it.  Now with the issue Small Pack System it's not as popular. 


Personally... if I was you.. I'd buy him something non military and personal.  Something
that he can have/use/look at during training to remind him of his family/loved ones.  That
would do more for him re: motivation and moral than any one piece of military kit. Also,
for any reason if he doesn't pass or is injured he doesn't have a nice piece of kit as a 
reminder of not passing bmq and his short time in the army.

Blessings

Trin


----------



## karl28 (23 Jun 2007)

I am not sure if this has been mentioned but my time here at st jean has been intersting  but the one thing that was given to me that realy helped was phone cards there a great way to stay in touch with loved ones and family  hope this helps chears


----------



## Brett (23 Jun 2007)

I personally think a nice computer for when he gets back would be cool. That way, he can keep in touch with his wonderful army.ca friends!! [that is, unless, he is a user of army.ca].. or, the new puter could even be good for his studies.


or even better yet, some sort of technology. kids nowadays love technology.


----------



## 284_226 (24 Jun 2007)

I'd suggest a quality camera.  My parents bought me a nice 35mm camera outfit when I joined 22 years ago (still have it, too), and I took pictures of every place I went, and everything I did.  I have a lot of photo albums of my career to date.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Jun 2007)

Brett said:
			
		

> or even better yet, some sort of technology. kids nowadays love technology.



I listen to records and 8-tracks.  ^-^
Technology is confusing to simple minded ones such as I.


----------



## Armymedic (24 Jun 2007)

The best gift...what every responsible parent should give thier hatchling when they leave home for the big world:

LUGGAGE.

A "Call Me" or prepaid phone card is good too...but thats more for you then for them.


----------



## toughenough (24 Jun 2007)

In the army, we do not cut loose threads off of uniforms, we burn them to prevent fraying. While on BMQ, he will be expected to keep his uniform in immaculate condition...no threads ANYWHERE.

A great gift, that is very practical/affordable/light weight, etc, is a zippo lighter. He'll probably be using it the rest of his career. Parts a replaceable, fluid is refillable, etc. Its fairly easy to have it engraved in any mall as well, if you want it to be that much more sentimental.

Through my BMQ and SQ, I had a zippo in my pocket at all times. I was surprised that after crawling through a swamp on a stalking ex that it fired up right away as well.


----------



## Crisco (24 Jun 2007)

If he doesn't already have one a nice swiss army knife  Or this may sound cheesy, but may be effective, a nice new pair of running shoes fitted with custom insoles. I could imagine they'd work wonders while doing morning PT


----------



## GAP (24 Jun 2007)

toughenough said:
			
		

> In the army, we do not cut loose threads off of uniforms, we burn them to prevent fraying. While on BMQ, he will be expected to keep his uniform in immaculate condition...no threads ANYWHERE.
> 
> A great gift, that is very practical/affordable/light weight, etc, is a zippo lighter. He'll probably be using it the rest of his career. Parts a replaceable, fluid is refillable, etc. Its fairly easy to have it engraved in any mall as well, if you want it to be that much more sentimental.
> 
> Through my BMQ and SQ, I had a zippo in my pocket at all times. I was surprised that after crawling through a swamp on a stalking ex that it fired up right away as well.



Don't forget to include a couple of pkgs of flints and a supply of lighter fluid also....They are generally not readily available, especially with restricted time off base.


----------



## Pte AJB (24 Jun 2007)

Having done BMQ a few summers ago I found by far that the most useful piece of aftermarket kit I brought was a CP Gear Field Message Pad. The majority of BMQ is done in the classroom; a good notebook is a must. I’ve carried mine every time I’m in uniform and it has come in most handy, as he’ll soon learn you’re going to need a pen and notepad on you at all times.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (24 Jun 2007)

Swiss army knife is a waste of space as we have the gerber, 
some good ideas already said.
A camera, 
Zippo lighter, 
a personal gift, 
all good ideas, 
Something I bought and wish I had on SQ were Compression sacks from MEC and a camelback
I'm in love with my compression sacks.


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Jun 2007)

How about a first class min-boot polishing kit, and a mini-toothbrush/comb kit for the field? You can get the former in business travel stores and the latter at MEC. A small red filtered flashlight, or an equivalent in LED, might be good too.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (24 Jun 2007)

i'd agree with the kit answer. They take away pretty much everything you own and allow you only a small amount of space for personal items. Save the Gucci kit for after. They like to see uniform and conformity in basic.

A personal item to remind him of family when he leaves, something to show you're proud of him when he's done. My mom bought me a necklace and charm when I left. I couldn't wear it, but I had it.


----------



## bluecollared (24 Jun 2007)

what trade is your son going into?


----------



## Crisco (24 Jun 2007)

A gift for his trade would probably be better suited when he goes away for MOC. The sentimental items were also a good idea. Maybe a series of inexpensive items would help, like the notepad, lighter, and some stuff ect.. stuff that will make his bmq adventure a little less hecktic, can never be too prepared for anything.


----------



## socialhandgrenade (24 Jun 2007)

The best gift that any one could get for basic, is and its going to sound wierd but 3 padlocks all with the same combo.It will save a lot of time.I think you can get this done at any lock smith or i believe you can order them on line.


----------



## Crisco (24 Jun 2007)

I would've never thought of anything that clever lol.


----------



## SupersonicMax (24 Jun 2007)

socialhandgrenade said:
			
		

> The best gift that any one could get for basic, is and its going to sound wierd but 3 padlocks all with the same combo.It will save a lot of time.I think you can get this done at any lock smith or i believe you can order them on line.



Canadian Tire sells it for 15 bucks.

Max


----------



## DGR (28 Jun 2007)

Should the padlocks be the type with keys or combination?


----------



## socialhandgrenade (28 Jun 2007)

The Combo ones ,at least thats what i had to get back in 2000.


----------



## DGR (28 Jun 2007)

Thank you socialhandgrenade, there are so many things that I am learning from this site.


----------



## toughenough (28 Jun 2007)

I did my BMQ in the fall, and all of the instructors say that combo are better, because that way you can't lose the key.

Having said that, mine were key locks, and I just made sure that at all times I had a spare key in the map pocket of my tac-vest, as a fail safe if I ever locked myself out. If you're going to get them all with the same combo, then combo is cool, but personally I can't keep track of two separate combos.

Another idea that I don't believe was mentioned is a small flashlight with a blue and/or red light filter. You can go hog wild on this, but I made it through my bmq/sq with a $4 one from canadian tire. Again, draw your own conclussions  :warstory:


----------



## Trinity (28 Jun 2007)

I've heard some excellent ideas......


zippo or lighter - always a must
Locks all with same combo or key - I still have mine from 10 years ago (4 set)  Just GOLDEN piece of kit
Small camera (digital) - small enough for pocket  but perfect for memories and moral
Mini look alike army flashlight - actually QUITE handy.  I love mine.  

All of those items can be quite cheap but would make a huge difference on course.  I hope
the original poster is still here and paying attention.


----------



## Yrys (28 Jun 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I hope the original poster is still here and paying attention.



Not for the moment : Last Active:  	June 24, 2007, 13:54:04


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Jun 2007)

I think that this thread should be made a sticky, it's really helpful. Ohh local mod....


----------



## jimbobbrown (30 Jun 2007)

I would like to thank everyone for taking the time to comment on my post.  The information was most helpful.


----------



## Meridian (30 Jun 2007)

my 1VP Course O on my IAP spent an hour or so on our request going through his recommendations for ways to pack rucks and "must-have" gear for the field.

IIRC, the one thing we all took away was the MEC-style compression packs mentioned earlier in this thread...  Huge space savers, and they keep everything dry and smelly stuff doesn't intermingle with clean.    Poor-man's equivalent was ziplock....    

Also IIRC, this wasn't judged as a major issue, since stuff inside the ruck was generally not required to be "uniform" as it was out of sight. That and well, the Course O suggested it.


----------



## jimbobbrown (30 Jun 2007)

He has told me that basic training is 6 weeks long, and then he is stationed somewhere after that, and doesn't start trade training (welding) until year 2.  Sounds strange to me.



			
				bluecollared said:
			
		

> what trade is your son going into?


----------



## Keebler (1 Jul 2007)

Is your son going into the reserves or reg force, sounds like he could be feeding you some lines or doesnt know anything about what is going on. 

Basic for reg force is 13weeks plus a week 0 for admin, so total is really 14 weeks. Basic for reserves is usually around 20days or something similar with training at the unit as well in the evenings. 

As for the welding in yr two?? Not sure what trade your son would be referring to, maybe materials tech?? If it is mat tech, sounds like Basic for 13weeks, soldier qualification for 10weeks and then trades training for 50weeks or so. That may be close to why he said 2yrs, although that doesnt add up either. So really no clue.


----------



## Zombie (1 Jul 2007)

A swiss army knife is actually a good idea. Someone gave me one before I started BMQ and it became the most useful thing I had. You don't get the gerber until some point after basic (for me it was during my 3's), and even still, I use the swiss army knife more than the gerber. A pkg of 3 combo locks with the same combo can be bought at the Canex in St. Jean.


----------



## herseyjh (1 Jul 2007)

I think you have had many good ideas so far.  I think a phone card would be a nice idea also.  I also think a camera is a great idea as the one thing I regret not having during my basic was something to take pictures with.  My basic was a long time ago and I made many lifelong friends and grew a lot but now that time has passed I really miss not having a few snapshots to capture that time in my life.


----------



## Sparkplugs (5 Jul 2007)

Coming from a couple people who did basic last summer, we thought a gift card to a hotel in Montreal would have been awesome.  That's if they're going to St Jean, but even if they're elsewhere, any nearby town will do.  It was always good to get away on your rare weekends off, but a private's salary is not always enough.  I know it would have really helped me out, as I was stuck in the Mega the whole time because I couldn't afford a night out.   :crybaby:


----------



## muahaha (5 Jul 2007)

Im going to St Jean for 13 weeks reg forces, So ur alowed to bring a camara?


----------



## Greymatters (5 Jul 2007)

I think verbal advice would be the most appropriate gift, from parent to offspring:

"Dont **** off your instructors like you've been doing to me for the last 18 years.  They are nowhere near as forgiving as I am."

_Preferably on a card stapled to the front of their shirt, upside down, so they can read it the whole way there..._


----------



## Meridian (5 Jul 2007)

muahaha said:
			
		

> Im going to St Jean for 13 weeks reg forces, So ur alowed to bring a camara?



Yes.


----------



## Spartan (31 Aug 2007)

I don't know about the Swiss army knife being useless - I use mine _every_ time I'm cleaning a weapon.


----------



## Greymatters (31 Aug 2007)

What!  Using non-issued equipment!!!???


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2007)

Spartan said:
			
		

> I use mine _every_ time I'm cleaning a weapon.



Why ?


----------



## Spartan (1 Sep 2007)

Mainly opening pieces, and getting off thick sections of carbon that are caked on.


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Sep 2007)

Save any gift until graduation.


----------

